
If you bought Bitcoin 7 years ago - jayvdb1
https://shouldhavebought.com/?asset=BTC&autoSearch=true&currency=USD&money=1000&monthsAgo=84
======
zauser42
Really neat idea, simple and clear. Also made me weep at my cynicism of
cryptocurrencies back then, how risk averse I was and my lack of foresight!

------
jstanley
Note that you would only have made these returns if you heroically resisted
the urge to sell.

Chances are anybody with half a brain would have sold and took their profits
after it went up by a factor of a few.

------
davkap92
I like the changes nice job!

